# excessively long heat cycle question



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

I have an 8 1/2 mos. old Rottie bitch who came into heat at 6 mos. old. (6/14/14) and is still bleeding today (8/25). Although my Vets are not concerned because it is her first heat, I asked for a culture (8-8) which came back 100% normal. Over the next 3 days she began the frequent urination and swelling of her vulva, I was hoping this would be the last week, just for my own piece of mind I had a urine panel done, again 100% normal. So, now it's 10 1/2 weeks of off and on bleeding.
I have a recently neutered 5 yr old male, who shows no interest in her other than usual playtime. 
I have continued to work her in OB, bitework, tracking, rally and a little agility, she's on a raw diet, poops great, happy and beautiful coat. I have added extra red meat to compensate for the bleeding as well as Vit C and Krill oil. 
Anyone have any suggestions or experience with such a long heat cycle? Is there anything that I should be checking further?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Terry Berns said:


> I have an 8 1/2 mos. old Rottie bitch who came into heat at 6 mos. old. (6/14/14) and is still bleeding today (8/25). Although my Vets are not concerned because it is her first heat, I asked for a culture (8-8) which came back 100% normal. Over the next 3 days she began the frequent urination and swelling of her vulva, I was hoping this would be the last week, just for my own piece of mind I had a urine panel done, again 100% normal. So, now it's 10 1/2 weeks of off and on bleeding.
> I have a recently neutered 5 yr old male, who shows no interest in her other than usual playtime.
> I have continued to work her in OB, bitework, tracking, rally and a little agility, she's on a raw diet, poops great, happy and beautiful coat. I have added extra red meat to compensate for the bleeding as well as Vit C and Krill oil.
> Anyone have any suggestions or experience with such a long heat cycle? Is there anything that I should be checking further?


You need an ultrasound and look for follicular cysts.

T


----------

